
Show HN: Collection of 90+ FREE Open Source Intelligence Tools - diskevich
Http://workinukraine.space/
======
diskevich
Hi fellow hackers! This collection is manually curated #OSINT directory.
Digital footprinting, fake news detection, governmental fraud & world
terrorism related investigations, market intelligence/information gathering,
penetration testing and more! So definitely will be useful for infosec guys,
penetration testers, security researches, journalists or just a fellow nerds
;) Check it out and let me your feedback! Cheers, Denis (@SourcingDenis)

~~~
Sjamilla
Nice one Denis ;)

